# [SOLVED] My laptop doesn't turn on



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
I have a HP G62 laptop. My friend was using it.When he returned it,it was very hot.The laptop doesn't turn on since then.When I connect it to the adapter, the LED glows, but none of the other LEDs are glowing.It simply doesn't turn on.It is just 1year 1 month old.Please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Try to do the following:

1. Remove the Battery
2. Check all Fans
3. Make sure the CMOS battery is not dead.


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. I did remove the battery and connect the laptop to the adapter and tried. No luck. No noise was coming. So i assume the fans are not working. I am a little afraid to open a laptop by myself. So cannot check the CMOS battery. Is there any other way??


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Most models you can see the fan spin though the vents on the bottom/side of the laptop or even feel the air coming out of it.. if the fans are spinning I would attempt to connect it to an external monitor and see if the OS is loading. 

Though the unit might have been mistreated by your friend.. blocked airflow.. A liquid spill on the unit.. who knows what he/she did to it. Might have to face the possibility that that Mother Board might have damage to it.

If that is the case you can remove your HDD, use an in-closure and another working PC to pull your important data off the HDD, with the hopes that the HDD doesn't have an error.


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Hi,
The fan is also not spinning.I just can't see any life in it.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Is the light orange or a unusual colour?. Try taking the RAM out to see if it will error the place one bit in at a time until you can find the faulty stick. 

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Thanks to all for your replies. I took the lappy to a technician to discover 2 chips were burnt.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Ok so did he replace them? Is the laptop working now?


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Yes, he replaced them and it is working now.


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Please help me in closing this thread.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*

Glad you got it working! Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools at the top.


----------



## kevinjones005 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: My laptop doesn't turn on*



cheerfulari said:


> Thanks to all for your replies. I took the lappy to a technician to discover 2 chips were burnt.


Motherboard chips or CPU (Processor) chips?


----------

